# Sex Stress??Panting Tail Bobbing Attacks?



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

Do cockatiels have hormonal stress attacks as in heavy panting(no clicking) and tail bobbing, getting fluffed up.. This recent onset has had Tillie at the vets on oxygen once and hospitalised twice where the Avian Vet could find no physical or respiratory problems for this behaviour??no obstruction no worms and once he had recovered appeared fit and well

Is it possible to be a bonding issue as we have thoroughly looked at medical and health with no answers!! 

The only change in his enviro has been a mate for him, being a 2.5 yrs old male and already bonded to my partner but obviously ready for a real mate had taken over a drawer and some furniture as his nesting ground become defensive and generally naughty, he now has a 4mth old female mate that he is slowly bonding with as well....Would this be confusing and frustrating him to the point of having a panic type attack? 

He will preen Sweetie(new bird) and they eat together but he still goes to my partner for scrithches and just loves her bigtime

When he pants his chest heaves and his tail bobs gets fluffed up this can be mild to severe with audible panting...One such attack occured 11pm one night with no vets open all we could do was take him out and hold him quietly and calmly till he settled down and pray he'd survive the night which he did,he has had several episodes since and we still have no ideas any thoughts about this problem at all are welcome.........thanx

Video of bonding and eating together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COv3AnMXQAA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQoRQeGu_2o


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know, my birds only ever pant really hard after vigorous excersise or when its really hot....they have never had panting attacks at any other time. I hope its nothing serious!


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I dont know, my birds only ever pant really hard after vigorous excersise or when its really hot....they have never had panting attacks at any other time. I hope its nothing serious!


Thanx Sarah yes normally the same here as they have a whole room to fly around in all day...And the worst attack he had was at nite when hed been asleep It could even be like a night fright/ bad dream?its all bit of a mystery and one wed like to solve so thanx for your feedback ..cheers


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My best guess would be the one at night was a normal night fright. Those do cause panting and heavy breathing. Were the others during the day? If so, those may have been frights during the day as well. Has the doctor thought about seizures maybe?


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> My best guess would be the one at night was a normal night fright. Those do cause panting and heavy breathing. Were the others during the day? If so, those may have been frights during the day as well. Has the doctor thought about seizures maybe?


Yes the others have all been during the day with no obvious fright to him (Im home with them alla time) altho the new bird Sweetie will follow him around constantly wanting to be together and this does stress him out a bit and i will put tillie in his cage just to give him some space,sweetie will then perch on the cage and alls good....Siezures isnt something Id thought of but will definitely ask the Vet....thanx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be anything that could scare him, from a shirt you're wearing that he doesn't like (mine hate anything with stripes and will all freak out) to something he's seen out the window that you wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It could be anything that could scare him, from a shirt you're wearing that he doesn't like (mine hate anything with stripes and will all freak out) to something he's seen out the window that you wouldn't have noticed.


thanx Roxy im not sure about the frights hes always been quite a gung-ho and feisty male and rarely even had a night fright and he was panting very mildly this morning when waking him up from a calm sleep......I really appreciate your thoughts, **** at this stage im keen to hear any and all ideas..we thought he wasnt going to make it last time it was severe I could here his panting from the closed door.. Im still wondering if it could be triggered by sexual frustration as he is bonded to Sweetie but has never even tried to mount her and they do everything together except that and sleep in the same cage (she is only 4mths old) ....he still mounts his cage occasionally and even when she is there in front of him...You know he finally gets his girl and still has to wait till she is old enough thanx your response is muchly appreciated


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko has been panting lately as well, but there's no tail bobbing. For him, it's only when he sings. This has been going on for weeks, and he has no other side effects. I have a vet's appointment scheduled for Tuesday, but at this point I doubt it's anything serious.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like the panting is not particularly associated with physical activity. I wonder if he might have something similar to asthma or allergies?


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

Amz said:


> Rocko has been panting lately as well, but there's no tail bobbing. For him, it's only when he sings. This has been going on for weeks, and he has no other side effects. I have a vet's appointment scheduled for Tuesday, but at this point I doubt it's anything serious.


Thanx Amz I hope Rockos OK Let me know if your vet has anything interesting to say about the panting ..Our Vet can find nothing physical or obvious feels its a stress issue of some sort ....thanx for your reply all info is welcome....cheers


----------



## gudachi (Aug 8, 2011)

tielfan said:


> It sounds like the panting is not particularly associated with physical activity. I wonder if he might have something similar to asthma or allergies?


thanx tielfan yes were wondering about Asthma especially when he wakes up with an episode....thanx for your thoughts..cheers


----------

